# Annie says "Hi"



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

Good Morning All,

Just thought I'd drop in and let everyone know how Annie and I were doing.

Thank you all for the kind thoughts, words, notes, letters, they have all made me so happy that Daisy shared her wonderful little soul with so many others.

I feel so numb today, tears seem to creep up on me when I least expect them. Anyhoo... trying to be chipper now... Annie wanted to say hi to everyone here, she says she is doing her best to keep her mom happy and warm and calm. (I need a new camera, there seems to be issues with the white balance and shutter, so pics of Annie are a little funny, hahah.)


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Little sweetheart. She was kind enough to let Daisy steal our hearts. But she's adorable and precious as well. Lovely little pink nose. And I love how she's holding on to your thumb.
I'm so glad that you have her. It's good to be able to focus your attention and love on someone.
Hugs.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Annie is a doll!  One day at a time sweet Jesus, thinking of you.


----------



## 3dgsuperfan (Sep 12, 2011)

She is adorable!!!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Annie is so precious! :mrgreen:


----------



## Pickle (Sep 11, 2011)

What a sweet little face  She's a doll for sure. (hugs!)


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Awe. She's so beautiful. She looks like she's very compassionate and a good listener. Those are hard to find. Hang in there. HUGS.


----------



## carmini (Jul 15, 2011)

Sorry to hear about Daisy... Sending comforting and warm thoughts your way.

Annie looks like the sweetest thing though =)) Definitely the model type! Post more pictures of her soon ^^


----------



## 3dgsuperfan (Sep 12, 2011)

Pickle I absolutely love your banner picture.... Its adorable.... I been meaning to tell you


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Annie is so cute! I'm glad you have her to comfort you  She looks like a real sweetie!


----------



## xiwishtoloveyou (Mar 22, 2011)

She is absolutely beautiful, I wish you the best


----------

